# Cowon Q5w (60G) --- how 2 use



## demilly (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, I received the Cowon Q5w as a gift and cannot find detailed info on how to use it anywhere... :sigh: Is there anyone out there that can educate me as to the wonders of this machine? Or, should I ask my gifter to return it for a simplier, more recent piece of equipment? Thank you in advance!!! :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi demilly - welcome to TSF :wave:

It would be useful if you told us what a Cowon Q5w is.

I dont really want to spent time Googling it...


----------



## demilly (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi DonaldG,

Thank you....I hope this helps....ray:

A Cowon Q5w is a PMP:

Product Description
Delivering the ultimate wireless connectivity and multimedia experience in a single portable device, the next-generation COWON Q5W portable multimedia player is the industry’s first PMP to combine Wi-Fi and Bluetooth wireless technologies with an ultra-fine-resolution 5-inch widescreen color TFT LCD, touch-sensitive GUI, Microsoft Windows CE 5.0 Professional OS, 40GB or 60GB storage capacity, and optional GPS navigation. With its integrated Wi-Fi (802.11 b/g), the COWON Q5W enables users to wirelessly connect to a LAN and the Internet to surf the Web, use e-mail and MSN voice-enabled Messenger. The pre-installed Adobe Embedded Flash Player 7 allows users to create and experience interactive content, applications and video on the Web. Additionally, the COWON Q5W includes the latest Bluetooth 2.0 technology to allow users to wirelessly connect to the Bluetooth-enabled headsets. More than just full-featured audio/video player supporting the most digital media formats, the COWON Q5W provides an FM radio/recorder, voice recorder, built-in stereo speakers, wireless remote controller and TV-out supporting component, s-video and composite connections. The PMP also functions as a full-screen photo and document viewer, and a high-capacity photo backup device for digital cameras. The COWON Q5W also offers an optional GPS navigation package using COWON Navigator cradle equipped with a GPS receiver antenna and FM transmitter switch for audio playback on vehicle radio. 

http://www.amazon.com/COWON-Q5W-60GB-Dark-Navy/dp/B00104F7Y4

http://www.cowonglobal.com/download/file/manual/COWONQ5W/Q5W_EN_manual_1.1EN.pdf


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.jetaudio.com/download/cowon_q5w_manual.html


----------



## demilly (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Speedster123!!
Thanks for the info...I've actually decided to return the Cowon and get something "simplier"....I was thinking about the Apple itouch or an Archos 5 Internet Tablet (with Android). As a Tech person, what would you suggest? 
thanks!! :normal:


----------

